# Solved: Add/Remove programs problem WexTech AnswerWorks



## Alvin68 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have WexTech AnswerWorks in my Programs list, but when I go to uninstall it, its says the path is no longer there. I went to the uninstall area of the registry but I couldn't find it there either . Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try MyUninstaller: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/myuninst.html


----------



## Alvin68 (Aug 10, 2006)

Didn't work


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Are you familiar with the program Hijack This?


----------



## Alvin68 (Aug 10, 2006)

I got it, I looked deeper into the myuninstaller program. It showed me the registry key it was under and I went and deleted it, Thanks alot for the help .


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome


----------

